
Magic: A Key-Based Authentication System for Self-Sovereign Identity - smithki
https://go.magic.link/whitepaper
======
petejodo
This looks very interesting! I couldn't find any info on pricing on your site,
I imagine this wouldn't be a free service :)

Also in the whitepaper, I saw this:

> To ensure Magic cannot decrypt the encrypted key for redundancy, we have
> removed our permission to decrypt with our KMS instances.

I don't know too much about how KMS works so I apologize for my naivete but
what's to say you can't give yourself back that permission?

~~~
Elesant
Pricing info is coming very soon! We'll be carrying over the pricing from our
existing key management product
([https://fortmatic.com/pricing](https://fortmatic.com/pricing)) with some
changes. Love to hear your feedback on the price range as we are trying to
make this an optimal choice for new and growing startups.

It's actually possible to lock ourselves out as the root user and not be able
to change the permissions!

------
NwmG
Super interesting.

I have a question on the main product - doesn't pushing the link to email just
pass the password breach potential to the email provider?

definitely understand the reduction of attack vectors but does it not
consolidate the risk?

------
jslakro
I was looking for this exact functionality some months ago, nice. Didn't find
any pricing but I'll give it a try, for sure

~~~
Elesant
Sean from Magic here! Pricing is coming very soon! We'll be carrying over the
pricing from our existing key management product
([https://fortmatic.com/pricing](https://fortmatic.com/pricing)) and make
slight adjustments. Love to hear your feedback on the price range as we are
trying to make this an optimal choice for startups and growing companies too!

~~~
Elesant
Also to add there will be a free tier :)

------
ThePowerOfFuet
>User identities are based on blockchain keypairs

And to think that I was so hopeful... up until I read that.

------
hermit85
Interesting, how can I migrate users from Auth0 into this?

~~~
Elesant
Founder of Magic here! Depends on the functionalities you are using with
Auth0, as long as you can export user data including a unique email for each
user into a user table, you will be able to map Magic user directly to that
table, it should be relatively clean since there are no password credentials
involved.

We'll work on a documentation on this and also feel free to reach out to us at
hello@magic.link in the meanwhile. Would love to learn more about your use
case and explore how we can help you migrate!

